# Just Add Dirt Video



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

I guess this is a good place to post this.........


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice vid... Keep em comin...


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

looks like fun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

actually you should have started your own thread, but I fixed it :rockn: nice Vid!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice vid...wish I had places like that close to me...I gotta drive 45 mins just to get to the regular ridin place, everywhere else is hours away.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

nice vid


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i would like to know where this vid was taken place if it is where i think it is, well it is 20min away from me....someone chime in and let us know where this vid was taken place. if north port im correct and need to make it out there


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Cool vid...I like how the grasshopper hitched a ride on the lens mid way through LOL!! Sound track was rockin!!!:rockn:


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's another from MudFest, Myakka Florida...


----------

